# Hgh frag 176-191 and bacteriostatic water



## purplerain (Apr 22, 2011)

I have 1 vial of BACTROSTATIC WATER and 3 vials of dry HGH FRAG 176-191 delivered going on 2 months ago and I have had them stored in the fridge since then. Are they still good and if so how much longer do I have on them? Also what size insulin syringe do I get to inject the FRAG with?


----------



## Klutch (Apr 23, 2011)

yes there still good... but once u mix it it will only be good for 5-10 days...use 29-30g insulin needle on you rats..  but from my experience the frag dosent work well... a good diet works better...not worth it imo...


----------

